# Officer honored for community policing



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer honored for community policing
Friday, January 7, 2005

Westborough's Timothy P. Donoghue, a Bentley Campus police officer, received a special recognition award at the Massachusetts Association of Campus Law Enforcement Administrators (MACLEA) December meeting held at Northeastern University.

Each year, MACLEA recognizes the contributions of the men and women in campus law enforcement.

"I nominated Tim for this award because of his community policing efforts - specifically related to his coordination over the past three years of the department's annual coat and holiday toy drive," said Bentley College Police Chief Ernest Leffler, who also serves on MACLEA's board of directors.

Through those efforts, Donoghue collected in excess of 1,000 toys from members of the Bentley community and Waltham businesses the past two years, which are distributed through the help of the Waltham Police Department to needy families throughout the city.

A native and resident of Westborough, Donoghue is the father of two children, Kayla and Luke.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

YAY!!! TIMMY!! You did a great job!!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

YAY!!! TIMMY!! You did a great job!! Congrats!


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

Good job brother.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ghee......
A selfless cop. Imagine that? Good Job, wheres the Fox 25 coverage?


----------



## PO42PD (Aug 4, 2004)

FOX was digging through the garbage to see how many empty DD bags the assigned reporter could find. After having no luck, the reporter then went to the PD and requested Officer Donoghue's personnel file from HR to see if he has EVER done anything remotely questionable. Still with no luck in digging up the dirt, the reporter, who always keeps an eye out for a good story...left town.


----------

